# LG home theatre ps3/xbox prob



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi
I have a new LG 3d bluray home theatre system. I have tried to connect my ps3/xbox to it but the audio does not come out. But I go on the blu ray receiver and click external devices and I can hear the console sounds. But when I change the channel to xbox/ps3 I have picture but no sound. What am I doing wrong. I have the ps3bto tv via hdmi, and a optical lead from ps3 to bluray receiver. The amp has no output ports.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

if you run HDMI to the TV, it will use the TV as the default audio source. the PS3 has an option buried away in it to choose HDMI or SPDIF for audio output.


if you had a HDMI based sound system it should have a HDMI input and output - so you connect to the speakers receiver FIRST, then to the TV.


----------



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a amp and which only has to wires. No ports. Then the receiver/bluray player has hdmi port which is now connected to the tv.  Then ps3 is connect to the tv via hdmi and to the receiver via optical. Then I go into the audio setting on the ps3 and click optical. But no sound. Then I switch channels to the receiver/bluray click optical external device. You can then hear the ps3 out the speakers. But when I switch channels back to ps3, no sound. I just don't know what to do now


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

HDMI -> TV -> optical is fail.

you need to make sure they're sending a stereo PCM signal, and not 5.1 audio or it wont work. blame TV's and their DRM for this, i've never seen a HDTV that could passthrough 5.1 audio from any source other than their inbuilt TV tuner.

you need to bypass the TV and connect them straight to the speakers, or force them to regular stereo audio/SPDIF levels (and not HDMI bitstream or anything of the like)


----------



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

@mussels thanks for keep replying. But I'm unsure what to try. Unfortunately my stupid receiver only has one hdmi port. So do I unplug the hdmi from the receiver. Really mussels I'm not as useless as I sound. Just quite new to home cinema systems


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

bubs said:


> @mussels thanks for keep replying. But I'm unsure what to try. Unfortunately my stupid receiver only has one hdmi port. So do I unplug the hdmi from the receiver. Really mussels I'm not as useless as I sound. Just quite new to home cinema systems



i think i need to clear up some stuff here, as i'm getting confused.


does your receiver have HDMI or not, and does it or does it not have other inputs such as optical SPDIF?

how is your system setup? your consoles go into what first? TV or receiver?


----------



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

Right
The receiver has a optical port and one hdmi lead also it has the ports for speaker wires.
My home cinema is connected to the tv via hdmi. Now my ps3 is then connected via hdmi to the tv and then the optical lead is connected via ps3 to receiver.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

ditch the optical entirely, and run via HDMI then. just try the PS3's settings for audio and look for any settings about audio there, and see how they go in the different modes. PCM and bitstream are two options, IIRC.


----------



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

If I ditch the optical then how does the consoles connect to the receiver? Sorry I'm so dumb. I want my consoles work through the 5.1 system


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

bubs said:


> If I ditch the optical then how does the consoles connect to the receiver? Sorry I'm so dumb. I want my consoles work through the 5.1 system



through the HDMI, surely? if the TV is sending a HDMI signal to the receiver, then the consoles should send it through the TV to the receiver as well.


----------



## bubs (Jan 21, 2012)

Nah that don't work either. Tried it again and won't work with just hdmi. Thank 4 your help tho


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm I got 5.1 sound system, my receiver is connected to TV optical cabel,and ps3 is connected to TV HDMI cabel, I just switch off tv sound turn on blurey receiver and set to opcital 1 and everything works.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2012)

What is the full name of your Digital Reciever?
Also you have to setup the PS3's audio within the audio setup so you can enable HDMI out audio.

So what you are saying is your setup looks like this"
One HDMI wire set as Digital Reciever (OUT) to your HDTV (IN)
Your PS3 (OUT) should be connected via another HDMI wire to your HDTV (IN). Assuming you have more than one HDMI connector on your HDTV.

You need to ensure the HDTV, Reciever and PS3's audio via it's menu is setup up properly for it to work. Scrap the Optical Cable, you don't need it.

Better yet what is the name of your HDTV and Digital Reciever?
Thanks,


----------



## stickybrisbane (Apr 22, 2012)

i need help as well
i have my home theatre LG blu ray connected to LG tv by HDMI
i have my ps3 connected to tv by hdmi(2)
how do i get to play ps3 while hearing it through the home theatre?
please help


----------



## xenocide (Apr 22, 2012)

stickybrisbane said:


> i need help as well
> i have my home theatre LG blu ray connected to LG tv by HDMI
> i have my ps3 connected to tv by hdmi(2)
> how do i get to play ps3 while hearing it through the home theatre?
> please help



Exactly as Super XP explained.  You need to ensure your PS3 is setup to send Audio over HDMI, I know the setting is there, so you just have to find it and enable it.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> *ditch the optical entirely*, and run via HDMI then. just try the PS3's settings for audio and look for any settings about audio there, and see how they go in the different modes. PCM and bitstream are two options, IIRC.



Ditch the system and send it back.. Depending how much he spent on this LG poss typical 90 day warranty BS and get a low end ONKYO 5.1\7.1 system and get a  B Ray later.


----------

